# Haiti



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Wish I could do more, but I've donated via phone...anyone else see this sh*t? That place is rubble.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

read it in the paper this morning. everything has just been flattened from shanty towns the to palce. apparantly death toll is at around 500,000 already. some of the pictures in the paper are heart wrenching. one guy was just standing there crying with his dead child in his arms. 
and there are many more trapped under rubble.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm watching it on television now. At least they're warm in Haiti.

This has been a terrible winter in New Jersey. I'm freezing my ass off here on the Blue Couch! Those Haitians should be donating money to me to help me stay warm or buy me a ticket to somewhere warmer.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I'm watching it on television now. At least they're warm in Haiti.
> 
> This has been a terrible winter in New Jersey. I'm freezing my ass off here on the Blue Couch! Those Haitians should be donating money to me to help me stay warm or buy me a ticket to somewhere warmer.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> read it in the paper this morning. everything has just been flattened from shanty towns the to palce. apparantly death toll is at around 500,000 already. some of the pictures in the paper are heart wrenching. one guy was just standing there crying with his dead child in his arms.
> and there are many more trapped under rubble.


Holy sh*t!

BTW death toll near 50,000 not 500,000. I thought that was a scary high number.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ITs horrible man...I know a lot of Haitians from where I worked in college.
I can only imagine how devastating and scary it must be knowing half of their families are there.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like God got upset at all the cival War going on.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Jon87 said:


> Looks like God got upset at all the cival War going on.


ha


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Those poor people.







As if their lives didn't suck enough, now this.
Gotta' say though the response has renewed my faith in the human race a bit. Everything that can float, fly and drive is basically on it's way down there right now loaded with supplies and people. Hopefully they can save everyone that survived the quake.
<edit>
Oh yea, www.redcross.org Go there and donate.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

im kinda surprised by a couple of the comments here..







have a lil more compasion for them poor ppl.. i hope they can save the ones that are savable


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Pit_man said:


> im kinda surprised by a couple of the comments here..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 x2 Some of you have no respect!! You f*cking make me sick!!

My son's daycare provider is Haitian, and her whole family is in Port-au-Prince...she has no idea if they're alive or not, and has no way to contact them.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

This is all so sad. Iv'e packed up a garbage bag full of my old clothing to donate to them and whatever $ I can afford.
Sure it's not much, but I know it will help someone.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Actually the red cross is saying they don't need clothing. Haiti is pretty hot right now. Major things are nonperishable foods. Or donate the almighty dollar. Just wyclef/nbcs phone line has raised millions already. They're in need of medicine food and water.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Jon87 said:


> Looks like God got upset at all the cival War going on.


You are wrong... according to Pat Robertson, God is angry because "they swore a pact with the devil" over 200 years ago!

http://gawker.com/5447408/thousands-dying-...r-their-freedom


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Can Voodooism be the primary cause for this devastating event?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Dear Pat Robertson,










From,
The rest of us.

The Canadian government will match all donations up to a total of 50 million.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> read it in the paper this morning. everything has just been flattened from shanty towns the to palce. apparantly death toll is at around 500,000 already. some of the pictures in the paper are heart wrenching. one guy was just standing there crying with his dead child in his arms.
> and there are many more trapped under rubble.


Holy sh*t!

BTW death toll near 50,000 not 500,000. I thought that was a scary high number.
[/quote]

apologies 50,000. but i just re read a few new articles and they are reporting death toll could potentially reach over 100,000


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Its funny how things change . First they hate the white man , Probably kill you if they saw you somewhere in haiti.
And now their being welcomed with open arms. Perhaps Haitis' view of the world and White man will change.

Its just shitty how something like this has to happen in order for the world to give a sh*t about anyone.\

Take the Rwandan Genocide for Example.

800,000 Tutsi dead at the Hands of Hutu Extremists. what did the world do ? Turn their backs on Rwanda.
and basically just let it happen.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Let's just hope that the Haitian government starts giving a damn about their people enough to get them threw this ordeal.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a friend who went there on a mission trip...and then all hell broke loose. I guess his mom is getting updates, but you kind of want them first hand, too...

Robertson and Limbaugh can both cram it, as far as I'm concerned. Nobody ASKS for this and nobody should be upset over Obama giving a quick response. If ever a people needed our help in a rapid way, it's the Haitians.

I've got a charity auction for Yele Haiti going on AquaBid. It's for a book or two that are usually fairly hard to find, "Encyclopedia of Live Foods" and "Characoids of the World"...which one depends on the price (and if it goes high enough, both are on the table.)


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> I'm watching it on television now. At least they're warm in Haiti.
> 
> This has been a terrible winter in New Jersey. I'm freezing my ass off here on the Blue Couch! Those Haitians should be donating money to me to help me stay warm or buy me a ticket to somewhere warmer.












Your better than that bull, come on man!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I didnt read through the entire thread so I dont know if this has been posted but you can text “Haiti” to 90999 or 20222 if you want to donate $10 to the American Red Cross. The money will be charged to your next cell phone bill.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Pit_man said:


> I'm watching it on television now. At least they're warm in Haiti.
> 
> This has been a terrible winter in New Jersey. I'm freezing my ass off here on the Blue Couch! Those Haitians should be donating money to me to help me stay warm or buy me a ticket to somewhere warmer.


 i knew people would say sh*t like this before i even clicked on it


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

terrible thing that happened... the only positive thing that i can see from this is the fact that strictly from an infrastructure standpoint, haiti needed to basically be torn down and built back up. hopefully they can start fresh after this tragedy and start heading in the right direction, because the poverty level there is unreal.

oh, and pat robertson is f*cking insane... someone needs to put that old senile bastard in a psych wing at a nursing home where he will never have any contact with the outside world.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Devon Amazon said:


> I'm watching it on television now. At least they're warm in Haiti.
> 
> This has been a terrible winter in New Jersey. I'm freezing my ass off here on the Blue Couch! Those Haitians should be donating money to me to help me stay warm or buy me a ticket to somewhere warmer.


 i knew people would say sh*t like this before i even clicked on it
[/quote]

Listen, I don't mean to be a dick, but....

I hear inappropriate jokes about AIDS, starvation, diarreah on her all the time. These three things kill several times the amount of people killed by the earthquake, every single year.

It's great that everyone is a saint right now, but I don't buy it to be honest - in a month, people will completely forget about caring about this and won't think about it again until someone talks about it on the news or they say their tax return with the donation exemption.

And then, the AIDS, starvation, malaria, stomach disease jokes...they will all start again by the same benevolent angels who are reacting with such horror in this thread.

I've seen it before, and I'll see it again.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

what happened to you danny? you used to be cool


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Im not speaking for anyone , But im my own experiences , not alot of people realize that this EarthQuake is just an Eye opener to the real problems that alot of third World countries are facing. Aids , Milaria , Intestinal Parasites, You name it and Tonnes of people die from it every day , with death tolls reaching the thousands if not hundreds of thousands.

If people really wanna Make a Difference , start petitioning Your local Governments to do something!! not about the earthquake but about the problems which Have plagued these people each and every day for Centuries. These people need help , which extends Far beyond that of an earthquake relief plan. thats the first quake in 200 Years , when people are dying everyday from Communicable diseases and such.

Some of the Comments are a Bit Ridiculous , Including mine .. It was a Pretty insensitive comment I made. But regardless , My point was the Irony in all of this.. such a small country Torn apart by civil war for a really long time , and BAM. Just like that. I wish people
wouldnt be so blind to the real problems in this world that we have to deal with.

Nobody Cared about that PornStar Burned in that dumpster and Nobody Cared about the girl Who drove home with someone Smashed through their windshield Dead , nobody cared about the Boy Murdered in oregon (Thank God For P man and the Guardian Angels)
and Nobody Cares about the Girl in my Hometown Killed by a Bus today...

It just seems that people have become so INSENSITIVE to Death Violence and Destruction , that the only way they will listen is if the Whole Damn Country Collapses and 50,000 people die.

IMO , anyone can send a txt Message , Your not helping so much. but if it makes you sleep at night. Kudos. if you really care about Haiti as much as people are making a fuss about than I expect each and every one of you to find different ways of Helping... Volunteering, Donating Clothing , actually helping these people.

Rogers Donated $250,000 Good for them... thats probably 1/3rd of the money that they made off those txt Anyways. If You REALLY care , why not sponsor them and Bring them back to Your home ?

There is just so much sh*t that people dont give a f*ck about , But it makes the News and Oh God damn , we gotta do something!!

NOBODY FUCKEN HELPED THE TUTSI and HUTU Moderates Did they ?????? anyone even know what the hell went on in Rwanda ????
or what about what those people In Sri Lanka had to Go through ??

Their are certain People I Absolutely Despise , But an end to the means doesnt always justify the cause.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

well the fact that the general public actually CAN help in this situation is what makes it different from the other ones.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

They can Help in every situation , its really what people decide to tune into. the Rwanda Genocide wasnt even the Top Story... Tanya Harding was, when all that crap happened....

I feel for those people. and Tomorrow I will be collecting food and Clothing that I can Send Down. I dont feel like im doing anything by giving them money. Anyone can give them money , But for someone to get out in their community and trys to organise something ,
thats someone IMO , Helping.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Dont say that Jon. Some people have jobs and families and cant get out and interact. Giving money is just as good. You feel like you're doing more when you're actively participating, but bless the people who donate as well. I've donated to the red cross and the Stiller Strong organization and I know its making a difference.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Pat Roberston said they were cursed because they made a pact with the devil.






http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhtAYTHHg93uSkA3Vt


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Dont say that Jon. Some people have jobs and families and cant get out and interact. Giving money is just as good. You feel like you're doing more when you're actively participating, but bless the people who donate as well. I've donated to the red cross and the Stiller Strong organization and I know its making a difference.


I believe big names should be stepping up to the plate and just seems like they are asking the people with the least amount of money, for Money. Why not pressure huge corperations , heck why not Force them ??? You can force Us Canadians to pay what ever stupid tax you throw at us , why not make these corperations pay ? they are the ones with the money.

Canada says it will pledge up to 50 million , And if even 1% of stars and athletes Donated 500,000 it would be easier to deal with times of Crisis such as this. not saying These people dont , But i believe the people with the most money , should have a bit more accountability when it comes to taking care of Fellow human beings.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Jon87 said:


> Dont say that Jon. Some people have jobs and families and cant get out and interact. Giving money is just as good. You feel like you're doing more when you're actively participating, but bless the people who donate as well. I've donated to the red cross and the Stiller Strong organization and I know its making a difference.


I believe big names should be stepping up to the plate and just seems like they are asking the people with the least amount of money, for Money. Why not pressure huge corperations , heck why not Force them ??? You can force Us Canadians to pay what ever stupid tax you throw at us , why not make these corperations pay ? they are the ones with the money.

Canada says it will pledge up to 50 million , And if even 1% of stars and athletes Donated 500,000 it would be easier to deal with times of Crisis such as this. not saying These people dont , But i believe the people with the most money , should have a bit more accountability when it comes to taking care of Fellow human beings.
[/quote]

force people to give money to help out other people? we already have enough problems in this country caused by people leeching off the government and taking advantage of the system, could you imagine how much more of a problem it would be if there was even more free money to be had?

you can't fix all the world's problems by throwing money, canned goods, and old clothes at it... the world is a fucked up place.

this earthquake in haiti sucks, but that whole country is just a disaster waiting to happen, much like many other places on this planet. i hope that they can rebuild and get their sh*t figured out, but with their track record, i think it's just gonna be another situation where a whole bunch of money gets thrown at a situation only to have it return to the same level that it was before the disaster.

no matter where you live, there are people struggling all around you at all times, i'm sure they could really use some help too.... you can't just hop up on a high horse when some disaster happens in some far away place and act like the savior of the needy.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i wasn't directing that last part at you jon... i've just been watching the news all day and listening to all these people go on and on about how they are gonna help a country that they didn't give two shits about yesterday... it's easy to get on camera and make a bunch of claims like that, but do you really think that they would be willing to live a modest life and give up all of their excess income to help the less fortunate? i think not...


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> Dont say that Jon. Some people have jobs and families and cant get out and interact. Giving money is just as good. You feel like you're doing more when you're actively participating, but bless the people who donate as well. I've donated to the red cross and the Stiller Strong organization and I know its making a difference.


I believe big names should be stepping up to the plate and just seems like they are asking the people with the least amount of money, for Money. Why not pressure huge corperations , heck why not Force them ??? You can force Us Canadians to pay what ever stupid tax you throw at us , why not make these corperations pay ? they are the ones with the money.

Canada says it will pledge up to 50 million , And if even 1% of stars and athletes Donated 500,000 it would be easier to deal with times of Crisis such as this. not saying These people dont , But i believe the people with the most money , should have a bit more accountability when it comes to taking care of Fellow human beings.
[/quote]

force people to give money to help out other people? we already have enough problems in this country caused by people leeching off the government and taking advantage of the system, could you imagine how much more of a problem it would be if there was even more free money to be had?

you can't fix all the world's problems by throwing money, canned goods, and old clothes at it... the world is a fucked up place.

this earthquake in haiti sucks, but that whole country is just a disaster waiting to happen, much like many other places on this planet. i hope that they can rebuild and get their sh*t figured out, but with their track record, i think it's just gonna be another situation where a whole bunch of money gets thrown at a situation only to have it return to the same level that it was before the disaster.

no matter where you live, there are people struggling all around you at all times, i'm sure they could really use some help too.... you can't just hop up on a high horse when some disaster happens in some far away place and act like the savior of the needy.
[/quote]

Im not talking about You or I Per Say , More so Huge corporations that Horde Billions of Dollars for no reason.
Does any one person Really need a Billion Dollars ? no . im talking about People who account for over 75% of the worlds weath.
Where are these people ??

Celebrities and athletes always have a comment to make about something to keep them in the News...
Where are all of em now ??? they dont wanna be put on the Spot IMO , These are the people Who have the money to make a difference.

so canada Donates 50 Million , And You've got Billionaires throwing 250 million at dying sports Franchises , Why not help dying people?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i understand what you're saying, i mean you've got guys like bill gates that have given over 50% of his money to charity and then you've got scumbags like the walton family (owners of walmart) who give almost nothing to charity...

i'm all for promoting generosity across all income levels, i just don't agree with forcing wealthy people to give more of their money away... that's just punishing someone for being successful


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

yeah i seen a thing on tv where this guy was interveiwing the ceo of nike.. he asked if he would donate 10k to a charity.. the guy said no.. the REPORTER (not a super rich guy im sure) said if i donate 10k of my own money would you match it and donate 10k of urs? he said no LMFAO thats just bullsh*t.. i meen damn i would have just to save face for myself or the company but he wouldnt LOL its just sad rly, he dont have 2 but damn


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Kinda reminds me of the tsunami back in 05 or whenever on xmas eve. MAssive distruction but these people had no warning just boom. All those people involved in the tsunami had a lot of time to run. Sorry but the tide starts getting pulled way out and you live on the ocean your whole life and the thought of a tsunami never crosses it you deserve to get washed away. Thats darwin for you. These people on the other hand are just unfortunate. I worry about my sister in LA. That place is due for another big quake. Hell I live in Vermont and a lot of people dont know it but we are on a major fault line. I dont live in a city though and this is one reason why. I sure as hell dont want to be on the 10th floor of a building when a 7.0 quake happens. Personally I wont donate for this, one Im near broke two there things in this country that need help. Kinda reminds me of the post I jsut posted called Borders. USA, the worlds police. Everyone hates us but come calling for us when they need the money or muscle.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i guess i'll play the devil's advocate here. yes it's very very sad at the extreme loss of life but...is it really worth rebuilding? we're going to end up sending billions of dollars in aid to rebuild a country that can't govern itself well enough to sustain it's population that just so happens to be located on a major fault line. It's going to happen again.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Jon87 said:


> Im not talking about You or I Per Say , More so Huge corporations that Horde Billions of Dollars for no reason.
> *Does any one person Really need a Billion Dollars ? no . im talking about People who account for over 75% of the worlds weath.
> Where are these people ??*
> 
> ...










I have always thought the very same. Where are those mo fo?, What the f*ck they want thousands of million of dollars for, at the end they gonna die as everybody and they ain't taking their wealth with them to hell if you know what I mean...

Here is this business man Carlos Slim that has been fighting with Warren Buffet and Billy gates for the first post among the richest guys in the earth. Gates and Buffet are Americans and as everybody knows USA is the richest country on the earth so nobody is surprised 2 American guys are some of the wealthiest guys on earth.... but Carlos Slim is Different he's Mexican!!!!.

And as incredible as it may appear, there are thousand of Mexicans who are among some of the richest people on earth.. My point is: What have this people done for their country if there are certain zones in Mexico itself in which life conditions are similar to those found in Haiti. Metlatonoc in the State of Guerrero is one of the poorest counties in the whole Mexico..... Never seen f*cking Carlos Slim of many other Mexicans like him who literaly own thousands of million of dollars doing something for the starving children in such Mexican counties.

So you don't expect many rich guys do anything for Haitians, the rich fellows just serve the only God they know, that God's name is Wealth. I hope that god buys them a ticket to hell.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

jon87, if all these rich people donated to every charity they wouldnt be rich would they. sure they may not need a billion dollars but its nice to have it and be in the knowledge you can buy whatever you want


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> jon87, if all these rich people donated to every charity they wouldnt be rich would they. sure they may not need a billion dollars but its nice to have it and be in the knowledge you can buy whatever you want


Nobody has said they have to get rid of oll their money mate.

Guys how own thousands of million of dollars what else are they willing to buy? and island a coutry....the moon?.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

it's really wishful thinking , I know you cant force people But if It were me with that kind of money i would be making a difference.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Armand_caribe said:


> jon87, if all these rich people donated to every charity they wouldnt be rich would they. sure they may not need a billion dollars but its nice to have it and be in the knowledge you can buy whatever you want


Nobody has said they have to get rid of oll their money mate.

Guys how own thousands of million of dollars what else are they willing to buy? and island a coutry....the moon?.
[/quote]

so just because a person has a bunch of money, they should be forced to give up some of that money to help others? what they do with their money is their decision, whether they wanna piss it all away on lambos and jewelry, start more businesses, buy up property, or give it all to charity.

in your idea, where do you draw the line on who makes more money than they need?... do you NEED to own all the extra stuff you do, or could you get by with a smaller house, a few pairs of jeans and a couple t-shirts, and some stuff to store and cook food? it's easy to say that someone else should give up their extra money to help the needy as they type on an expensive computer with a high-def flat panel, ps3 or xbox, and a collection of 500 dvds sitting in the next room.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> jon87, if all these rich people donated to every charity they wouldnt be rich would they. sure they may not need a billion dollars but its nice to have it and be in the knowledge you can buy whatever you want


Nobody has said they have to get rid of oll their money mate.

Guys how own thousands of million of dollars what else are they willing to buy? and island a coutry....the moon?.
[/quote]

so just because a person has a bunch of money, they should be forced to give up some of that money to help others? what they do with their money is their decision, whether they wanna piss it all away on lambos and jewelry, start more businesses, buy up property, or give it all to charity.

in your idea, where do you draw the line on who makes more money than they need?... do you NEED to own all the extra stuff you do, or could you get by with a smaller house, a few pairs of jeans and a couple t-shirts, and some stuff to store and cook food? it's easy to say that someone else should give up their extra money to help the needy as they type on an expensive computer with a high-def flat panel, ps3 or xbox, and a collection of 500 dvds sitting in the next room.
[/quote]

Again, we are not talking about "common rich people" or high middle class guys, we are talking about people who own THOUSAND OF MILLIOS OF DOILLARS. Carlos Slim fortune was estimated to be 65,000,000,000 pf dollars, what the heck you want that ammount of money for?

If it were me I would keep myself 2 or 3 billion and then make the difference with the rest of the money, buy again that's me tho.

Cheers.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

You can donate through paypal to if ya didnt already know...

£10 will buy a hygiene kit for one family
£25 will buy ten 14-litre buckets
£50 will buy two basic latrines to serve forty people

Devastating stuff


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Don't confuse personal worth with liquid assets. Just because someone's net worth is 100 billion dollars doesn't mean they have that amount sitting in a bank vault somewhere. A good example of this would be the owner of a home construction company. When you account for the office building and the fleet of construction vehicles the guy's net worth is probably in the millions but at the moment he probably doesn't have a pot to piss in money wise.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Piranha Dan said:


> Don't confuse personal worth with liquid assets. Just because someone's net worth is 100 billion dollars doesn't mean they have that amount sitting in a bank vault somewhere. A good example of this would be the owner of a home construction company. When you account for the office building and the fleet of construction vehicles the guy's net worth is probably in the millions but at the moment he probably doesn't have a pot to piss in money wise.


I Partially agree. but anyway as jon has stated it's just a wishful thinking....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Not everyone is morally good. But they'll get theirs.

And I don't think he was saying we should force anyone to give up money, but I to, find it baffling that out of my 500 dollars a week, 2% of that went to one of the poorest countries on earth where people are going to be starving to death for the forseeable future, but it's somehow too much to ask someone who is sitting on more money than any other human in the world or the history of the earth to spare chump change, which to them is a HELL of a lot more in numbers than my chump change. That's all.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Rich guys didn't get rich by giving there money away. Being a cheap bastard is a hard habit to break.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

Current satellite photos of Haiti.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

wise man say house made of clay fall down and go boom.

as we speak, there are boat loads of escaped convicts headed to US soil form Haiti to cause further destruction to our great nation.
i pray for the people of the Dominican republic that they have a swarm of armed guards at the border waiting for refugees to turn them back.

the people of haiti were already pissed and angry with the rest of the world, like they needed another reason......









i feel bad for the children, but they will eventually grow up with the same mentality that their parents have, at which point i feel no pain for them.

how many happy haitians do any of you know, i have never met one


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

I know a couple. I used to work with some. Hard workers.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

joey said:


> wise man say house made of clay fall down and go boom.
> 
> as we speak, there are boat loads of escaped convicts headed to US soil form Haiti to cause further destruction to our great nation.
> i pray for the people of the Dominican republic that they have a swarm of armed guards at the border waiting for refugees to turn them back.
> ...










Don't agree with some of your comments. You shouldn't generalize a public like that.
I know a lot of happy Haitians.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

All I know is "Barack Obama doesn't care about black people"


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> I'm watching it on television now. At least they're warm in Haiti.
> 
> This has been a terrible winter in New Jersey. I'm freezing my ass off here on the Blue Couch! Those Haitians should be donating money to me to help me stay warm or buy me a ticket to somewhere warmer.


Haha what a hypocrite, I thought we couldn't make fun of a tragedy that killed thousands of people.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Why wouldnt they wanna Go somewhere Nicer , Like Russia or China ?


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't know how to feel. Every time you turn on CNN you just see men throwing women and children out of the way to get the food. People are getting their share then beating others up and taking theirs too. I even saw a clip of a bunch of them taking the food that was given to them and throwing it on the ground, stomping on it and demanding new food. They had the manufacture date confused for the expiration date. I think if I were in those peoples shoes I would take anything.

What's going to happen in a few months when we pull out of there? Everything is going to be just as bad as it is today.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> I'm watching it on television now. At least they're warm in Haiti.
> 
> This has been a terrible winter in New Jersey. I'm freezing my ass off here on the Blue Couch! Those Haitians should be donating money to me to help me stay warm or buy me a ticket to somewhere warmer.


Haha what a hypocrite, I thought we couldn't make fun of a tragedy that killed thousands of people.
[/quote]








BS is a moron


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

CNN is the Biggest Crock pot of sh*t that this side of the world Has to offer.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

His Majesty said:


> I'm watching it on television now. At least they're warm in Haiti.
> 
> This has been a terrible winter in New Jersey. I'm freezing my ass off here on the Blue Couch! Those Haitians should be donating money to me to help me stay warm or buy me a ticket to somewhere warmer.


Haha what a hypocrite, I thought we couldn't make fun of a tragedy that killed thousands of people.
[/quote]








BS is a moron
[/quote]

No no! Only in violence we can't make fun of mass deaths! When it comes to natural disaster, joke away!

Sarcasm, I actually agree with you on this one, SYM.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi, my name is Richter Scale and Haiti 7.0 was my idea.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

:laugh: Bull


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hahahahaha @ BULL LMFAO EPIC !!!!11111111111

I can jokes aboot 9/11 nao?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im joking, im just being a baby


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1264085886

bid now... dooo IETT!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

CNN posted an interesting editorial piece about Haiti and all the *BILLIONS* of dollars the U.S., Canada, and Europe has been dumping into that country all along.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/OPINION/01/19/frum...fits/index.html

Here is an excerpt from the article:



> More of what is not working won't work better. The huge aid flow has not lessened poverty, disease or illiteracy. It has instead empowered leaders who possess only one skill: the ability to manage and manipulate foreign donors.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

The sad fact is that feeding third world countries never really helps, it just delays the inevitable for as long as the free food keeps dropping from the sky.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't blame the Haitians I blame the dumb f*cking Americans, Canadians, and Europeans who decided to invest so much into Haiti in the first place.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Dont worry about that SYM... We're investing China's money into them!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Piranha Dan said:


> The sad fact is that feeding third world countries never really helps, it just delays the inevitable for as long as the free food keeps dropping from the sky.


In theory, I would agree that aid by itself will never really help.

However, in practice, I have seen aid literally save lives.

So I agree, disagreefully


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

They just had another quake. 6.0 this time. Is the whole freaking island going to fall into the ocean or what?!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

everyone whining about rich people....ever heard of bill gates?? wealthiest man in the world who quite his job as ceo of microsoft to find a way to efficiently give away his fortune? Oh and Rupert Murdock? the second wealthiest man in the world who's going to give all his money to bill gates so he can subsequently give all that away too?


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> They just had another quake. 6.0 this time. Is the whole freaking island going to fall into the ocean or what?!


It fuckin better not! I'm going to the D.R. in March. I'll be pissed if I so much as spill a drink because of some dumb quake.


----------

